# Umfrage: Name des Zotac-Drachen gesucht



## Oliver (16. September 2008)

Zotac hat sich alle Vorschläge angesehen und eine Vorauswahl aus 3 Namen getroffen. Ihr habt nun die Möglichkeit, euren Favoriten zu wählen.

Der Zotac-Drache:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KTMDoki (16. September 2008)

gefällt mir irgendwie keiner der Namen so wirklich, aber Amperes is noch die beste Wahl...

klingt mir viel zu ähnlich nach der Karte


----------



## alkirk (16. September 2008)

_Amperes...eindeutich. Ampzilla klingt so nach Godzilla
_


----------



## bobby (16. September 2008)

ne nur kein gozilla abklatschja amperes geht noch


----------



## gen-X (16. September 2008)

Amperes, auf jeden Fall.

Zotac Zotan ist Müll und Ampzilla klingt nach irgendwas, was mit Filesharing zu tun hat.


----------



## theLamer (16. September 2008)

Zotan ^^


> *KLUGSCHEIß ON*



amperes erinnert mich an Ampère als Einheit der Stromstärke und je mehr er davon zieht, desto höher die Stromkosten, weil die sich ja aus der Leistung pro Zeit, also dem Produkt aus Spannung, Stromstärke und Zeit zusammensetzt 



> *KlUGSCHEIß OFF*




Das ist bestimmt gut für die Werbung  

Also lieber Zotan ^^


----------



## Thor76 (16. September 2008)

Ich nehm auch Amperes, auch wenn es irgendwie an Ampere erinnert. Die neue Stärke unter den Grafikkarte


----------



## SteVe (16. September 2008)

Für mich persönlich passt Zotan am besten.


----------



## mathal84 (16. September 2008)

Zotan, hat sowas majestätisches


----------



## frEnzy (16. September 2008)

Ich bin ja für Amperes.


----------



## S_Fischer (16. September 2008)

gen-X schrieb:


> Amperes, auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Zotac Zotan ist Müll und Ampzilla klingt nach irgendwas, was mit Filesharing zu tun hat.


 #
Ja eindeutig amoeres


----------



## schrotflinte56 (16. September 2008)

zotan is der einzige name den ich mir auf´ner graka vorstellen kann....die anderen haben zu viele buchstaben...


----------



## Honk53 (16. September 2008)

ich finde zotan ganz cool


----------



## Zizzler (16. September 2008)

Go!Zilla, Godzilla, Mozilla, Ampzilla ... ist zwar ganz witzig, hört sich aber nicht außergewöhnlich an

Amperes passt zwar zu Amp!, Ist aber etwas zu simple gestrickt

Zotan kann man nehmen, der Name wird ja teilweise schon so genutzt als
 Abwandlung auf Zotac von dem einen oder anderen ...


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (16. September 2008)

Zotan


----------



## wolf7 (16. September 2008)

[x] Zotan
Ampzilla klingt iwi komisch und Amperes erinnert mich auch so stark an Ampere (und das passt einfach net zu nem Drachen!)


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. September 2008)

*[x] Amperes* 


/edit:


wolf7 schrieb:


> [x] Zotan
> Ampzilla klingt iwi komisch und Amperes erinnert mich auch so stark an Ampere (und das passt einfach net zu nem Drachen!)



Und Zotan erinnert dich nicht an Zotac?


----------



## 3utcho (16. September 2008)

ne Amperes nicht, Stromstärke statt Drachenfeuer oder wie. Bisschen  merkwürdig das kein Klassischer Drachenname/-bezeichnung dabei  ist wie etwa Draco, Draca, Dragun, Drogo, ... usw. 

Zotan passt noch am besten zu Zotac


----------



## Atosch (16. September 2008)

Ich bin für Zotan


----------



## Eiche (16. September 2008)

*Amperes* ne is doof 

*Ampzilla* ist ein verstärker auch nicht gut

*Zotan *emm ja auch


----------



## dot (16. September 2008)

Ampzilla hoer sich wie eine Affenart an 
-> Zotan


----------



## CrashStyle (16. September 2008)

Mir gefällt der name _Zotan!_


----------



## moddingfreaX (16. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich lieber meinen "Ramirez" hier gesehen hätte , finde ich von den noch Zotan am besten!


----------



## rETRo (16. September 2008)

Odin, Wodan, Zotan, ist auch nicht gerade originell aber besser als die beiden anderen


----------



## black977 (16. September 2008)

find Zotan auch gut, obwohl Thuban (ja.. etwas ausgefallen) auch ein cooler drachenname is.. finde ich zumindest^^ 

netherless= Zotan


----------



## Flytrap (16. September 2008)

jo Amperes hört sich nach einer Abo Prämie vom Stromkonzern an 

die Umfragen sind ja langweilig die Sieger in den 3 Kategorien stehen ja schon fest und das nach nur ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Saizew (17. September 2008)

Amperes (latein) klingt gut, schließlich ist es ne AMP Version.Ampere ist ja die Einheit einer STÄRKE.Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, braucht die Karte auch etwas Ampere
Zotan könnt ich mir mehr für den Mann vorstellen.
Ampzilla? nicht wirklich gut

Was klingt besser? "Ich hab mir eine Zotac Zotan geholt" oder "Ich hab mir eine Zotac AMPeres geholt"?!


----------



## mitschelsan (17. September 2008)

Ampzilla und Amperes find ich nicht so gut...


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (19. September 2008)

Amperes erinnert mich immer an Strom ich bin für ZOTAN ^^


----------



## kmf (19. September 2008)

Ampzilla ... Godzilla ... Ludmilla 

Zotan könnte das Biest heißen.


----------



## Saizew (19. September 2008)

Zotan eriinert mich an den Typen im Kino, obwohl der so ähnlich klingt: zohan


----------



## D4ggy (30. September 2008)

Ich habe mich für Zotan entschieden, weil mich die anderen beiden Namen zu sehr an Strom (Ampere) erinnern


----------



## mad-onion (1. Oktober 2008)

Saizew schrieb:


> Zotan eriinert mich an den Typen im Kino, obwohl der so ähnlich klingt: zohan



Das Bild sieht aber auch aus wie:
Leg dich nicht mit "Zotan" an... 

Danke an alle...


----------



## AlexB_87 (14. September 2009)

[x] Amperes


----------

